# Jobs for Americans



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm a long time reader of this board. But this is my first time posting. Thanks everyone for the great information that you provide to the community.

I have been living in Cape Town since 2007. I studied at UCT then I volunteered at the Red Cross Children's Hospital. I then stayed on living in Cape Town and extended my visa.

I have a BA degree. And I am hoping to complete my Masters next year. I have been looking for a job, but there does not seem to be much available. And, yes I know that S.A. has a very high unemployment rate, But, I thought there would be more available. Does anyone have any advice or any websites or agencies where I might have better luck in searching for a job?

Thanks


----------

